# Gesucht: Teichpflanzen die nicht wuchern



## monili (10. März 2021)

Hallo,

vor gut einem Jahr habe ich mir einen stinkenden, kleinen Teich samt dazugehörigem Einfamilienhaus gekauft.
Ich habe bereits angefangen den hübschen Teich zu renovieren und war fürchterlich am Fluchen.
Der Teich war voller Faulschlamm und Seerosen samt dazugehörigem dickem Wurzelgeflecht.
Seit Wochen bin ich schon dabei die Seerosen im Schlamm zu roden. Eine Knochenarbeit, vor allem wenn man Rückenprobleme hat. Vor meiner Seerosen-Rodungsaktion war der Teich nur 30cm tief und ich habe mich gewundert wie man so einen seichten Teich anlegen kann. Mittlerweile habe ich schon so viel entfernt dass ich festgestellt habe, dass der Teich stellenweise doch über 1m tief ist.

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum man Seerosen nicht direkt in den Teich sondern in Teichkörbe pflanzt...  und ich bin zwar fix und.... aber immer noch nicht fertig...

Ich habe mir geschworen so eine aufwendige Arbeit mache ich nur einmal und nie wieder daher kommt mir keine ausläufertreibende, wuchernde oder stark aussaamende Pflanze in den Teich.

Nur welche Teichpflanze hat diese Eigenschaften? Meine bisherigen Recherche brachte kein Ergebnis

Habt Ihr Ideen?

LG Monili


----------



## Turbo (10. März 2021)

Salü
Kannst deinen Teich aushungern, durch anfangs häufigen Wasserwechsel und Nährstoffabfuhr. Da kannst alles einsetzen. 

Viel Nährstoff = Viele Algen und starken Pflanzenwuchs.
Wenig Nährstoff = Wenig Algen und bis auf die gezielt gedüngten Pflanzen zurückhaltendes Wachstum.


----------



## RKurzhals (10. März 2021)

Hallo Monili,
es gibt sehr viele schöne Teich/Seerosen, die nicht wuchern (der Korb hilft da kaum). Ich finde hier im Forum sehr viel dazu:
Teichlexikon
Suche Seerose 
Seerose wuchert 
noch mal zu große Seerose 
Tipp zum Pflanzen 
Christines FAQ 
Ich selber habe auch drei schöne __ Teichrosen. Die ganzen schönen Seerosenbilder hier im Forum habe ich glatt unterschlagen, auch da findest Du einige Infos. 
Wichtig sind weitere Teichpflanzen, da die Seerosen wenig für eine gute Wasserqualität beitragen. Zeig' uns ruhig mal Deinen Teich in Bildern, um so besser und zahlreicher werden die Ratschläge .


----------



## PeBo (11. März 2021)

Hallo Monili,
bei mir im Teich gab und gibt es gar keine Seerosen.
Schon als bei mir noch keine Fische im Teich waren, fand ich es schön auf eine freie Wasserfläche zu schauen, um dem Treiben im Wasser zuzuschauen.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass es keine Wasserpflanzen gibt. Es gibt für jede Wassertiefe Spezialisten unter den Pflanzen, die sich auch je nach Nährstoffangebot gegenüber Konkurrenten durchsetzen können. Das bedeutet, du pflanzt 10 verschiedene Pflanzen in die Sumpfzone und nach drei Jahren ist am Rand alles dicht bewachsen, aber nur in der entsprechenden Wassertiefe. Und von den ursprünglichen Sorten existieren nur noch 5 Arten, welche sich durchsetzen konnten.
Wenn der Teich in Stufen angelegt ist, erleichtert es die Bepflanzung ungemein.
Wenn du in die Tiefzone des Teiches keine Pflanzen einsetzt, kannst du dir die Pflege sehr vereinfachen. Einer natürlichen Verlandung kann man dann mit einem Teichschlammsauger entgegenwirken, indem von Zeit zu Zeit der Schlamm von außerhalb abgesaugt wird.
Bilder des Teiches wollen aber hier alle gerne sehen, dann kommen bestimmt auch gezielte Vorschläge.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Turbo (11. März 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Einer natürlichen Verlandung kann man dann mit einem Teichschlammsauger entgegenwirken


Stimmt schon Peter. Aber die schönsten Teichufer sind doch genau die verlandeten.


----------



## monili (11. März 2021)

Hallo,

erstmals recht herzlichen Dank für Eure zahlreichen Antworten!
Ich glaube, meine Frage ist ein bißchen mißverständlich angekommen:
derzeit suche ich ganz konkret nach Teichpflanzen, die keine Ausläufer bilden, nicht wuchern oder sich stark aussaamen, da ich für die neue Teichbepflanzung demnächst die Bestellung aufgeben möchte.
In den Seerosenlinks habe ich auch nur allgemeine Informationen über Seerosen gefunden.

Wobei es mir nicht speziell um Seerosen geht, sondern ich hätte gerne gewusst, welche Pflanzen diese Eigenschaften haben?

Bilder reiche ich gerne nach sobald ich zu Hause bin.

LG Monili


----------



## Rockfan (11. März 2021)

Hallo Monili,

ich denke, das Problem mit wuchernden Pflanzen und Teichschlamm hatten hier im Forum schon viele. Man lernt im Lauf der Jahre durch Probieren oder neudeutsch "Learning bei Doing" das ein- oder andere hinzu. Manches erweist sich dabei auch als "Sackgasse" und nicht praktikabel.
Ich persönlich verzichte nicht auf Seerosen (wenigstens eine wegen meiner begrenzten Teichgröße), aber diese kommt unbedingt in einen Pflanzkorb und wird vor Einsetzen der kalten Jahreszeit kurz geschnitten, da die welkenden Blätter doch die Wasserqualität beeinträchtigen würden. In der Vergangenheit hatte ich schon mehr dieser Pflanzen - die blühten auch wirklich schön mit maximal über 15 Blüten - sie verdeckten aber fast die ganze Wasseroberfläche, so dass ich die Fische kaum sehen konnte und auch mit dem Füttern nicht mehr richtig klar kam. Erwähnenswert ist allerdings, dass Seerosen eine stärkere Wasserströmung nicht so mögen.
Meiner Erfahrung nach wachsen - besser wuchern - die meisten Teichpflanzen mehr als die teilweise verwandten "Trockenpflanzen". Deshalb setze ich mittlerweile keine Wasserpflanzen mit Wurzeln frei in den Teich ein, sondern prinzipiell nur noch in Pflanzkörbe. Z. Zt. experimentiere ich gerade mit wenig Teicherde und mehr Kies im oberen Bereich des Korbes. So wird zumindest weniger Erde ausgeschwemmt und die Körbe bleiben an der Stelle. Ich bin gespannt, ob die Pflanzen genug Nährstoffe direkt aus dem Wasser aufnehmen können. So ganz sicher bin ich ehrlicherweise nicht.
Als gute Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich das __ Quellmoos für mich entdeckt. Dieses wächst aber glaublich am besten in einer leichte Strömung. Auch die __ Papageienfeder finde ich interessant, ich glaube aber diese ist mehr für mittlere Wassertiefen (bis ca. 50 cm) geeignet. Es gibt auch noch eine "Lampionalge" (bin mir mit dem Namen nicht mehr sicher), die wächst bei mir allerdings nicht gut. Hat mit einer "gängigen" Alge nichts zu tun. Ist wohl auch für Tiefen von 20 - 40 cm geeignet, aber bei mir tut sich nicht viel:-(((. Ebenfalls für mittlere Tiefe (ca. 40 cm) hat sich bei mir das __ Hechtkraut bewährt. Dies blüht recht nett und wuchert über Jahre gesehen zwar auch, lässt sich aber im Korb beherrschen und kann geschnitten und geteilt werden. Ähnlich, wenn auch wüchsiger ist der __ Froschlöffel und das __ Pfeilkraut (alle zwischen 30 und 50 cm Wassertiefe). Es gibt noch viele mehr - in den Internet-Gartenhandlungen werden mehr, manchmal auch exotisch wirkende Pflanzen angeboten, die allerdings manchmal nicht winterhart sind, von denen habe ich die Finger gelassen, da es mir zuviel Action ist, diese jeden Herbst herauszuholen und passend zu überwintern. Wichtig finde ich immer, dass die Pflanzenbeschreibung in Bezug auf Wassertiefe, Sonne oder Schatten angegeben ist. 
Für den Teichrand gibt es Teichbunge (auch in etwas tieferes Wasser), Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht, __ Pfennigkraut (wächst auch ins Wasser) __ Sumpfdotterblume oder wenns höher sein soll, auch __ Blutweiderich (blüht ziemlich lange und wird von Bienen geliebt), __ Wasserminze, Sumpfschafgarbe... Es wird auch immer wieder wegen der Wasserqualität empfohlen __ Schilf, __ Seggen oder andere Gräser zu pflanzen. Ich habe mich wegen der oft sehr wucherfreudigen Pflanzen noch nicht an diese herangetraut;o(((. Es gibt noch die __ Blumenbinse, die zumindest auf den Bildern schön blüht. Ich habe mit dieser Pflanze kein Glück - von Blühen gar nicht erst zu reden. Die einheimische gelbe Sumpfiris (auch für flaches Wasser) ist bei mir relativ stark gewachsen und hat auch schön geblüht, die blauen "Vettern" aus dem Ausland waren nicht so erfolgreich.
Als Unterwasserpflanzen ohne Wurzeln sind die __ Wasserpest und glaublich das __ Hornkraut geeignet. Diese wachsen allerdings sehr üppig, können aber dadurch, dass sie frei "fluten" auch wieder rausgefischt und gekürzt werden.
Alternativ um das Ganze besser im Auge zu habe, kämen auch Schwimmpflanzen in Frage. Hier sind die winterharten Wasser-__ Aloe und der einheimische __ Froschbiss (nicht der amerikanische, der lebt nur eine Saison) zu nennen. Beide tauchen im Winter komplett ab oder überwintern mit einer speziellen Sprosse auf dem Grund und tauchen im Frühjahr wieder auf. Ableger lassen sich bei der Aloe entfernen oder zusätzlich einsetzen. Es gibt auch eine Wasserlinsenart, die nicht den ganzen Teich bedeckt, sondern knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche im Verbund (und nur moderat) wächst. Leider weiß ich den genauen Namen gerade nicht mehr. Die anderen kleineren Schwimmpflanzen wie diverse Schwimmfarne sehen zwar manchmal recht nett aus, haben aber alle eine ziemlich große Fortpflanzungsrate und können eine große Fläche bedecken. Ok, kann man abfischen oder sie werden von manchen Fischen (z. B. Rotfedern - die können aber über 20cm lang werden) gefressen. Angeboten wird auch oft die __ Muschelblume oder __ Wassersalat (sieht auch so ähnlich aus;o) sowie die Wasserhyazinthe, die bei mir auch nur auf der Abbildung so schön blüht.-(((, aber diese beiden sind nicht winterhart.
So falls Du Dich bis hierher durch meinen langen "Erguss" gekämpft hast, hast Du einerseits meinen Respekt und mein Mitgefühl, aber andererseits wirst Du feststellen, dass die Angebote im Netz bezüglich Wasserpflanzen noch viel umfangreicher sind. Leider kann man nicht immer alles glauben, was in der Beschreibung steht.
Meine Angaben hier sind - wie es so schön heißt - nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen. Ob sie aber immer objektiv richtig sind und bei anderer (vor allem besserer Pflege;o) auch so "funktionieren" kann ich natürlich nicht garantieren. Ich nehme an, dass Dir andere Forenteilnehmer bessere und fundiertere Hinweise geben können. Falls ich falsch liegen sollte, habe ich mich psychisch schon auf die "visuellen Prügel" der wahren Teichprofis eingestellt.
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Die meisten Teichpflanzen neigen zum Wuchern - aber die Erfahrung haben bestimmt schon die meisten von uns gemacht;o))))). Nicht den Mut verlieren.


----------



## troll20 (11. März 2021)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen @monili 
So schlimm sieht der Teich auf dem Avatar- Bild doch gar nicht aus 

Zu den Pflanzen, da kann man dir keine genaue empfehlen. Denn da gibt es nur welche die nicht wachsen und nach kurzer Zeit verschwunden sind. Oder die die sich über den für sie passenden Lebensraum mit überschwänglichen Wachstum bedanken. Sobald du jedoch weißt welche gerne bei dir bleiben möchten, kannst du sie gezielt an der Ausbreitung hindern, in den du ihnen teilweise die erforderlichen Nährstoffe entziehst.

Das bringt jedoch den Nachteil das sie dann auch meist mikrig aussehen und kaum blühen.
Im übrigen hindert ein Pflanzkorb eine Pflanze wie die Seerose zB nicht am ausbrechen. Hier ist es besser sie in einen Eimer mit passendem Substrat zu setzen und gezielt zu düngen. Gerade für kleine Teiche bieten sich auch kleine Sorten an.  Bei Werner https://www.nymphaion.de/ wirst du gewiss fündig und wenn es denen die Zeit erlaubt bekommst du oben drauf die perfekte Beratung.


----------



## PeBo (11. März 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Stimmt schon Peter. Aber die schönsten Teichufer sind doch genau die verlandeten.


Hallo Patrik, das stimmt, aber mit der Aussage:


PeBo schrieb:


> Einer natürlichen Verlandung kann man dann mit einem Teichschlammsauger entgegenwirken,


meinte ich den Teichboden und nicht das Ufer, weil sich bei Teichen ohne Bodenablauf mit der Zeit eine dicke Schlammschicht am Boden bildet.
Das kenne ich noch von meinem ersten Teich, den ich liebevoll als Biotop bezeichnete. Rückwirkend würde ich den Teich eher als Bombenkrater beschimpfen 
An meinem jetzigen Teich mit Koi, Bodenablauf und 24/7 Teichfilterbetrieb setzt sich zum Glück nichts mehr am Boden ab.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Rockfan (11. März 2021)

Hallo Monili,

keine Angst - diesmal wird's kürzer. Es hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen wie sich diese etwas anderen __ Wasserlinsen nennen: Es handelt sich um die "dreifurchige Wasserlinse". Diese expandiert lange nicht so stark wie die übrigen Familienmitglieder. Sie wächst zusammenhängend und nicht auf, sondern knapp unterhalb des Wasserspiegels. Im Winter soll sie sich auf den Grund zurückziehen.
Als Möglichkeit gegen __ wuchernde Pflanzen sind mir noch die jetzt in Mode kommenden Schwimminseln eingefallen. Dort kannst Du auch z. B. nicht allzu wüchsige __ Seggen (am besten "horstbildende" ohne Ausläufer auf- oder einsetzen, sowie andere Pflanzen. Ob diese wuchern ist hier nicht so relevant. Ggfl. kannst Du die Insel einholen und die Pflanzen schneiden oder ganz entfernen. Nebenbei beschatten die Inseln natürlich auch noch.
So das soll's jetzt aber gewesen sein.

Gruß Walle (habe ich bei meinem letzten Eintrag vergessen - nicht dass Du denkst ich wäre ein Stoffel. Bin ich meistens nicht!


----------



## Turbo (11. März 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Rückwirkend würde ich den Teich eher als Bombenkrater beschimpfen



Einen Bodenblauf gibt es bei meinem nächsten Teich auch. Hab ich leider nicht eingebaut. Aber hab ja nur __ Molche, __ Frösche und __ Kröten im Teich und die sind alle stubenrein.


----------



## Rockfan (11. März 2021)

Hallo Peter und Patrik,

bitte Vorsicht beim Graben nach einem Bodenablauf! In Bombenkratern verstecken sich oft diverse Blindgänger, die hochgehen könnten.

Noch eine gute Nacht und träumt schön vom Bomben entschärfen

Gruß Walle


----------



## monili (12. März 2021)

Danke für Eure zahlreichen Antworten! 

Bin immer noch beim Pflanzen suchen für meine Bestellung. Gerade bin ich auf der Suche nach einem __ Schilf-ähnlichem Gras welches ich in meinen Teich pflanzen kann. 
Ideal wäre natürlich es wächst nicht nur im Teich sondern auch an Land, wo normaler Gartenboden ist. Aber das ist denke ich schon fast zu viel verlangt. 

Und natürlich ist mir wieder wichtig: es darf nicht wuchern! 

Ideen?

LG Monili


----------



## Turbo (13. März 2021)

monili schrieb:


> Ideen


Teich umbauen mit Ufergraben.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ufergraben-und-uferwall.1014/
Einige Fotos deines Teiches würden die Beratung einfacher machen.
Eine Pflanzliste hat es ganz unten.
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## monili (13. März 2021)

Hallo,
danke für Deinen Tipp.
Mir geht es jedoch nicht darum irgendetwas umzubauen.

Mich beschäftigt derzeit ausschließlich die Bepflanzung, dh. ich suche Pflanzen mit speziellen Eigenschaften, da ich diese demnächst bestellen möchte. 
In diesem Fall ganz konkret ein __ Schilf- ähnliches Gras das idealerweise sowohl auf nassem als auch auf normalem Boden wächst und nicht wuchert.

Eine Sortenangabe wäre hilfreich.

LG Monili


----------



## Turbo (13. März 2021)

monili schrieb:


> Mich beschäftigt derzeit ausschließlich die Bepflanzung,


Salü Monili
Wenn du den Link richtig angeschaut hättest, wäre dir die umfangreiche Pflanzliste mit Beschreibung ob starkwüchsig oder nicht aufgefallen. 
Ist bei mir wieder Mal an der Zeit für eine Hobby-Gartenteich Forum Pause. 
Wünsche allen einen tollen Frühling.
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## monili (13. März 2021)

Hallo,

ich glaube Du verstehst mich nicht richtig.

Natürlich habe ich bei Deinem Link gesehen dass es da Hinweise gibt ob die Pflanzen wuchern. In Deinem Link finde ich jedoch nur ein Gras (Carex) und einige grasähnliche Pflanzen, die aber wiederum wuchern. Carex sind jedoch in der Regel niedrige Gräser, würde mich sehr wundern, wenn es da eines gäbe das __ Schilf-ähnlich ist.

Über solchen Listen bzw. Homepages von Gärtnereien sitze ich nun schon seit Tagen, habe aber bis jetzt noch kein befriedigendes Ergebnis mit den genannten Eigenschaften (Schilf- ähnliches Gras das idealerweise sowohl auf nassem als auch auf normalem Boden wächst und nicht wuchert) gefunden. Es ist auch ziemlich aufwendig, sich bei jeder Pflanze die kompletten Eigenschaften durchlesen zu müssen.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass ich eher zB. in die Richtung Miscanthus bzw. eher nicht so häufige Arten/Sorten suchen muss. 
Um beim Besipiel Miscanthus zu bleiben da gibt es zahlreiche Sorten. Und da ich nun schon seit Tagen suche dachte ich es ist vielleicht einfacher ich frage hier vielleicht kennt jemand zufällig eine derartige Pflanze das würde meine Suche abkürzen.
So es sie überhaupt gibt.

LG Monili


----------



## Rhz69 (13. März 2021)

Hallo Monili,

Wäre der __ Graskalmus etwas für dich?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/graskalmus.43748/

Viele Grüsse 

Rüdiger


----------



## RKurzhals (13. März 2021)

Hallo Monili,
alle Empfehlungen warenhier gut. Es ist im Teich nicht anders als im Gartenbeet - je nach den vorherrschenden Bedingungen kommt es zu viel, oder wenig Wachstum (bis hin zu ...).
Eine dauerhafte Bepflanzung muß in unseren Breite ausreichende Winterhärte besitzen (oder geschützt werden). Nasse Bereiche frieren anders durch, als die Gartenerde nebenan. Gute Staudengärtner geben ihre Erfahrung weiter (mit Angabe der Winterhärte).
Ein zweiter Aspekt ist die Wasserverträglichkeit (Wassertiefe, dauerfeuchter Boden etc).
Dazu kommt der Nährstoffbedarf. Wenn er hoch ist, dann schlägt sich dies auf die Wasserqualität am Teich nieder (und es könnte sein, dass dieser undurchsichtig grünes oder graues Wasser hat). Ich habe mich (aus den Tipps hier im Forum) daher für spezielle Teichpflanzen entschieden. Ich hänge Dir mal eine Liste an. Das sind sogenannte Repositionspflanzen, die können aus den magersten Böden noch Nährstoffe ziehen (und entziehen damit demTeichwasser selbige besonders stark).
Das Wuchern kann durch Ausläufer geschehen, oder durch Aussamen (oder beides). Es gibt ausläuferbildende Miscanthus, und z. B. die Schlanksegge Carex acuta bildet auch welche, viele andere Carex-Arten aber nicht. Meine Schlankseggen muß ich nur wenig in die Schranken weisen. 
Andere Pflanzen gehen immer, wenn man um ihre Ansprüche bescheid weiß, und dafür sorgt.
Carex, Schoenoplectus oder Juncus sind drei Vertreter der Riedgräser/__ Binsen, unter denen es sehr viele schöne Arten in verschiedener Größe gibt, ich habe mich am meisten bei unserem Werner darüber informiert, weil er eine sehr schön gepflegte Seite mit vielen Infos hat; er bot auch hin und wieder eine Pflanzenliste zum download an, auf der der Text in Tabellenform auf etlichen Seiten enthalten war - dank Excel war das eine schöne Grundlage fürs erste Stöbern.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. März 2021)

Du must ggf nach Horstartigen Pflanzen suchen.


----------



## Rockfan (15. März 2021)

Hallo Rolf,

danke für die an Monili übermittelte Liste der diversen Teichpflanzen. Ich werde mich (hoffentlich nicht widerrechtlich) auch aus dieser Auswahl informieren. Eine so komprimierte und gleichzeitig aussagefähige Liste habe ich bei meinen bisherigen Suchen im Netz noch nicht finden können. 
Ich benötige für meinen kleinen Teich ebenfalls noch die ein oder andere nicht stark wuchernde und dennoch nützliche Pflanze.
Auch Monili müsste hier eigentlich fündig werden können.
Damit wäre mindestens uns beiden geholfen.

Mit Grüßen vom Fuß der Schwäbischen Alb
Walle


----------



## Rockfan (15. März 2021)

Hallo Totto,

habt ihr im Forum einen Pflanzenfachmann mit dem Namen "Horst". Ist mir - in der kurzen Zeit - noch keiner begegnet. Und - was natürlich auch wichtig wäre: Ist dieser Horst auch artig und lässt er mit sich reden? Du siehst Fragen über Fragen...

Gruß auch an alle "artigen Horste"
Walle


----------

